# Local 164 in the spotlight



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

They are being indicted because they hired someone they knew.

Great job feds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

eejack said:


> They are being indicted because they hired someone they knew.
> 
> Great job feds. :thumbsup:


It sounds like it went a bit beyond that. I would think the membership would be upset that this went on at their expense


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Something bad happened in Newark? The hell you say.

-John


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TrunkSlammer said:


> Local 164 is in Paramus, a nice part of Bergen county, you damn Socialist....


 I'd blow you a kiss, but can you believe there's not a kissy-face smiley in that whole group? You'll just have to imagine it.

-John


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope these guys didn't completely ruin their careers and toss the reputation of their entire Local out the window for a measly $350K! 

$35Mil...maybe...but $350K? What a waste!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TrunkSlammer said:


> I miss you Big John


 I've been waiting _months _to hear that from my girlfriend.

-John


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

Exactly what union leadership needs right now. Some asswipes giving out BS jobs at inflated salaries plus bogus contracts all to the tune of dues money.
It's Friggin' *DUES MONEY!*. We aint running no charity here. I hope they get their 5 years in jail. Enjoy your vacation boys. Bottoms up! :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Hippie said:


> It sounds like it went a bit beyond that. I would think the membership would be upset that this went on at their expense


What it sounds like and what it is are different things. They hired someone they knew. Their political opponents, both in and out of the local, spent over a year trying to get these indictments. Very hard to call it embezzlement when every transaction is listed on the annual reports. The membership is fully aware of everything mentioned - has been aware of it for the entire time is has been occuring.

Not that any of this will matter - all that matters is the local gets a black eye and bad press, all the union haters will trumpet this up as some evil doings and the local lost valuable seats on important boards and committees in NJ. 

NJ and dirty politics. Shocking.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Something bad happened in Newark? The hell you say.
> 
> -John


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> all that matters is the local gets a black eye and bad press, all the union haters will trumpet this up as some evil doings


and the mouth pieces will keep on making excuses. :thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

BBQ said:


> and the mouth pieces will keep on making excuses. :thumbsup:


No, not all Bob. What happened there is bad. It represents everything bad about unions...to the press and general public at least. This doesn't just give one Local a black eye...it affects the entire Union. There are no excuses to be made...either the charges will stand or they will be dismissed. I think there's more to the story though. Risking everything for $350K? You're talking about a years salary for them both combined....risk everything for that??

If they are indeed dirty, then they should loose everything. Lose all their accrued monies within the IO as punishment and be BB'd (and I don't mean be Bob'd...lol). It's been done before, I've seen it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> and the Rich way overpaid mouth pieces will keep on making excuses. :thumbsup:


Fixed it for you..:thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Fixed it for you..:thumbsup:


LOL who's rich and overpaid? Certainly not me or EE!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> and the mouth pieces will keep on making excuses. :thumbsup:


And the trolls will keep on trolling. At least you are keeping your end of things up. :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> No, not all Bob. What happened there is bad. It represents everything bad about unions...to the press and general public at least. This doesn't just give one Local a black eye...it affects the entire Union. There are no excuses to be made...either the charges will stand or they will be dismissed. I think there's more to the story though. Risking everything for $350K? You're talking about a years salary for them both combined....risk everything for that??
> 
> If they are indeed dirty, then they should loose everything. Lose all their accrued monies within the IO as punishment and be BB'd (and I don't mean be Bob'd...lol). It's been done before, I've seen it.


If they were dirty they would have been dealt with long ago.

This is pure dirty politics. The sad part is the wankers who are pushing to oust these two fellows are willing to destroy the local in order to get their way. They have been beating on local for years.

Anyway - have a good time with this one trolls - should be in the papers and on TV - this is prime time schtuff now. Do everyone a favor and use your prime grade material. 

I'll be watching from the sidelines. :thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah it's everywhere now. If this is intra union politics doing this...the guys behind it need a f*cking blanket party!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Yeah it's everywhere now. If this is intra union politics doing this...the guys behind it need a f*cking blanket party!



Oh no Ice! Remember, the new more friendly union doesn't act that way anymore! That was only in the past that they had leg-breakers and cement shoemakers. Just give them some free counseling and everything will be fine!! Possibly slap their patties and tell them not to do it again.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> I'll be watching from the sidelines. :thumbsup:


Hark! The His Royal Highness EEjack MTD is hovering above us lower forms of life to watch us all make fools of ourselves!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

wendon said:


> Oh no Ice! Remember, the new more friendly union doesn't act that way anymore! That was only in the past that they had leg-breakers and cement shoemakers. Just give them some free counseling and everything will be fine!! Possibly slap their patties and tell them not to do it again.:whistling2::whistling2:


Not if it's true. I'm a firm believer that the bad weeds need to be expunged from the garden Wendon. If it isn't true, then it isn't true. I don't ever defend nepotism, cronyism, or illegal union activities. That hurts us all and frankly our fight is difficult enough without bad eggs. If it's true, then the only counseling they deserve is from an attorney. AFTER the IO has reclaimed all their annuity and retirement funds. 

If it's not true and it's more media sensationalism and inter union politics gone public...then those idiots who caused the damage should be exposed and dealt with. There are plenty of punishments the IO as for a-holes who pull games like this!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL c'mon now Wendon...you trouble maker! LOL


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> LOL c'mon now Wendon...you trouble maker! LOL


That's me!!:laughing::laughing: I think you'd do better with a name like Fireman. Whenever someone paints the union in a bad light..........along comes the Fireman to put out the fire!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Who me? LOL 

Well I guess that's a better name than some I've been called in the past. So be it.

How's this Wendon? 

:thumbup:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

eejack said:


> And the trolls will keep on trolling. At least you are keeping your end of things up. :thumbsup:


You keep using the word troll

YOU are the troll here just you.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Vic098 said:


> Exactly what union leadership needs right now. Some asswipes giving out BS jobs at inflated salaries plus bogus contracts all to the tune of dues money.
> It's Friggin' DUES MONEY!. We aint running no charity here. I hope they get their 5 years in jail. Enjoy your vacation boys. Bottoms up! :thumbsup:


Yes you are right. Funny the 164 troll is still defending it, I think he is involved with it, that s the only reason someone in that local would not be pissed about it.

They stole from the members.


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Yes you are right. Funny the 164 troll is still defending it, I think he is involved with it, that s the only reason someone in that local would not be pissed about it.
> 
> They stole from the members.


Anyone who f*cks around with the dues money should have their hands cut off IMO. End of Story.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

eejack said:


> They are being indicted because they hired someone they knew.
> 
> Great job feds. :thumbsup:


Yeah, sounds like a real scandal. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

These types exist in all walks of life and all types of businesses, the DC Teachers union had a woman that took a lot more, EC, charities you name it some one will try to scam it.

When I was just starting in the trade, a guy on our job was stealing copper everyday. He was caught and fired though the company threatened prosecution.
A very wise electrician I was working with told me, figure if you are going to steal sooner or later you are going to get caught. SO steal enough to make the jail time you are going to do worth it.

$350K in 2012 sure ain't enough to go to jail for especially if the judge demands restitution.

THese guys deserve more than 5 years, had an ex-employee got 12-20 for robbing a bank of $10,000.00. Tougher jail times I think might deter others


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> *They are being indicted because they hired someone they knew.*
> 
> Great job feds. :thumbsup:


That in it's self is no crime, if it was every local and contractor in America would be in jail.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

As I said. I think there's more to this.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQ said:


> and the mouth pieces will keep on making excuses. :thumbsup:





icefalkon said:


> No, not all Bob. What happened there is bad.



I don't really consider you one of the typical union mouth pieces around here. While you and I don't always agree many times I have seen you look at things with an open mind. You seem willing to admit that somethings do give the unions a black eye.

On the other hand there are some here that could not admit that if their life depended on it and would try to explain away any union action as being just and right.

Myself, I freely admit the good the unions do, what drives me nuts is the union supporters cannot freely admit that somethings the unions do are not good or helpful for anyone.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

eejack...so tell me are you saying what they did was ok?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This guy took more money and gets less time

Prison sentences are hardly uniform.

http://nlpc.org/stories/2011/12/09/florida-local-ibew-benefits-manager-sentenced-800k-embezzlement


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> This guy took more money and gets less time
> 
> Prison sentences are hardly uniform.
> 
> http://nlpc.org/stories/2011/12/09/florida-local-ibew-benefits-manager-sentenced-800k-embezzlement


There is a huge difference between the two cases. In 164's case, the two indicted were sworn Officers of the Union. A Union which has made agreements with Local 3 for support for Hurricane Sandy. Local 164 themselves have never been a problem in the past. As a matter of fact they have been more accepting of organizing shops into the union than many other locals.

The individual in the other case was an investment staffer who was not a member of the IBEW down there. He was employed by a company used to manage their benefits program. 

I, as many, feel that it is a more heinous crime to the rank and file members if their Business Manager is found guilty of these accusations. 

Remember though, it is not a crime to employ ones spouse, nor is it a crime to use their business for food services. That's why I believe there is way more to this than has been released to the press at this time. Because one can make the argument that there is nothing illegal about those actions...


----------



## sparky164 (Nov 23, 2012)

*good love it*

they are guilty even the one who were not indicted they all what was going on and they let them, 2 guys get away with it they should all go down!!!!! they are guilty tom sul tooo


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Just sounds like cronyism to me.


----------

